# Concrete removal - gas powered saw or jackhammer?



## kroppe

Hey all,

I have a former dog run to remove. It is about 6' x 15' and about 4" thick. What is the recommended easiest/fastest way to break it up and remove it? I was thinking a gas powered saw would be a good way to go but thought I would ask the experts here. Thanks.


----------



## River Keeper

25 lb Sledge hammer.4 in will bust real easy.River Keeper


----------



## MSUICEMAN

Only cut if you really love dust.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ESOX

> What is the recommended easiest/fastest way to break it up and remove it?


With your checkbook.


----------



## jpollman

Go to your local rental yard and rent an electric jack hammer. You'll be done in no time and not nearly as sore as if you tried to do it with a sledge hammer. 

Have fun! 

John


----------



## northlyon

Sledge hammer and large pry bar. Start at a out side corner, break off a piece,use the pry bar to lift the bigger piece and hit again( works best with helper or stick a block under it). Breaks easier lifted , not on the ground. Jack hammer makes a big mess! 
17 year mason, any further questions feel free to ask or pm.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Reds

Cheap and most difficult way= Pry up a corner and whack it with a sledge. Continue the process until complete.

Dustiest and nastiest way= cutting.

Easier way but more costly= jackhammer.

EASIEST and MORE costly= jackhammer and two neighbor kids!


----------



## bigcountrysg

I would rent a backhoe, not only will it break the concrete up but you can load the broken concrete with the backhoe. I would check with local rental places on cost.


----------



## jpollman

bigcountrysg said:


> I would rent a backhoe, not only will it break the concrete up but you can load the broken concrete with the backhoe. I would check with local rental places on cost.


I like the way you think!

That would be the most expensive option, but boy would it be fun. :lol:

John


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman

northlyon said:


> Sledge hammer and large pry bar. Start at a out side corner, break off a piece,use the pry bar to lift the bigger piece and hit again( works best with helper or stick a block under it). Breaks easier lifted , not on the ground. Jack hammer makes a big mess!
> 17 year mason, any further questions feel free to ask or pm.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Definetly the way to go unless there is reinforcing wire in the concrete, if there is wire you will need some wire cutters to get the pieces apart.


----------



## pikestalker

Yah I have used all three. Go rent a jack hammer. The electric ones work just fine for something that size. Lift the cement up off the ground, then run the jack hammer. Now I have night mares. Stay away from the cement saws


----------



## k9wernet

ESOX said:


> With your checkbook.


When we moved into our house, there was an irregularly shaped poured cement patio attached to back. Probably 400 sq ft or more. It sloped back to the house and was causing the basement to leak.

We hired it out. A guy rolled in with a bobcat and a jackhammer attachment. He broke it all up and then put on the bucket and hauled it all away. He was in and out in a couple hours and I want to say we paid $200.

I'm a do-it-yourselfer, but in this case I'd say it was worth every penny. Busting up concrete SUCKS.

KW


----------



## davi5982

I'm going with electric jack hammer also. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PLUMMER47

I do it for a living indoors and out. Saw cut first and as much as possible, jack hammer only what the saw cant reach and to start the first hole. Jack hammers suck. I have a 200lb milwakee,a bocsh and hitachi. With only 4" a sledge will go faster. Try doing new draintile 200' lineal feet in basements, you'll find out what works and what doesn't real fast. I own it all. The mini excavator I rent for special jobs has a thumb, which makes handling pieces great. it runs 185/day/10hr run time. Michigan CAT is cheapest as long as you can provide the transporting. Just keep the cut wet while cutting ( most have hose attachments) ,nice easy to handle sizes, hammering will make a ton of little pieces and a bit of dust as well. Just my opinion of course.....


----------



## boomer_x7

The absolute easyest way= skidsteer with a jackhammer attachment. BUT prolly not the cheapest...


----------



## jpollman

I guess every one is entitle to their own opinion. But I've ripped out concrete on several jobs and rented an electric jack hammer for each job. It was the bomb and made the job much easier and worked great! I'm talking about a full size electric jack hammer, not a hand-held "demolition hammer". I have one of those that is a Bosch and it's great for smaller jobs but not ripping out a slab. 

John


----------



## Burksee

Holy Cow, he needs to remove a piece of 4" concrete 6X15 not a driveway or parking lot. Get a helper and use a prior bar and a sledge hammer. You'll be done before you know it.


----------



## kroppe

Thanks for all the comments. I think I will go with the electric jackhammer, plus a linebacker and some linemen. My son and his football buddies have a lot more brawn than this mid-40s dad. I'll run the hammer and the guys can carry the pieces to the dumpster.


----------



## Golden Arrow II

Wear some safety glasses and have fun.


----------



## Hawgleg

kroppe said:


> Thanks for all the comments. I think I will go with the electric jackhammer, plus a linebacker and some linemen. My son and his football buddies have a lot more brawn than this mid-40s dad. I'll run the hammer and the guys can carry the pieces to the dumpster.


 Good call as the Backhoe or Bobcat would make your yard look like a bomb went off this time of year.


----------



## Huffy

Burksee said:


> Holy Cow, he needs to remove a piece of 4" concrete 6X15 not a driveway or parking lot. Get a helper and use a prior bar and a sledge hammer. You'll be done before you know it.


I agree. That's a pretty small job, and you could have it all broken up in the amount of time it would take you to go rent/return the jack hammer.


----------



## slowpoke

Huffy said:


> I agree. That's a pretty small job, and you could have it all broken up in the amount of time it would take you to go rent/return the jack hammer.


Where do you live. If is is close I can come over and help you. I have a 20# sledge hammer and a pry bar. In an hour or less we can have it broken up if there is no wire. If wire it will take a little longer. We use to break up whole drive ways with a sledge hammer and pry bar.


----------



## Greenbush future

jpollman said:


> I like the way you think!
> 
> That would be the most expensive option, but boy would it be fun. :lol:
> 
> John


I would think a bobcat could do this job too, then have what ever you're gonna fill the old form up with, ready to spread, and do so. 

I'll be doing this job this summer with a bit more concrete than a dog run. I'm thinking a dumpster and the bobcat will really make this a easier job.


----------



## Burksee

Greenbush future said:


> .....I'll be doing this job this summer with a bit more concrete than a dog run. I'm thinking a dumpster and the bobcat will really make this a easier job.


Hey GF, we took out a neighbors patio and brick BBQ and used one of these. I'm not sure on what the total came to but I do remember he said it was way cheaper than any dumpster he could get. 

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/cleaning/trash-recycling/wm-bagster/dumpster-in-a-bag-86457.html

If its a nice flat uniform 4" slab you can get some great retaining wall, raised garden/bed or landscaping matieral out of it too!


----------



## Greenbush future

Burksee said:


> Hey GF, we took out a neighbors patio and brick BBQ and used one of these. I'm not sure on what the total came to but I do remember he said it was way cheaper than any dumpster he could get.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/buy/cleaning/trash-recycling/wm-bagster/dumpster-in-a-bag-86457.html
> 
> If its a nice flat uniform 4" slab you can get some great retaining wall, raised garden/bed or landscaping matieral out of it too!


My gut says, way too much weight, but I never have seen these before. I had planned on getting the biggest dumptster I could because I have that much to take out. Thanks for the tip. 

I cleared an entire lot of over 300 scrub pines, popped all the stumps, leveled the grade, and seeded in a weekend with a bobcat. It was a big job made fun and easy. All the quotes I received were off the charts, my cost was just over $250 for renting the BC for a day and 1/2 and my time playing on power equipment.


----------



## jpollman

Those "dumpster bags" are nice for some things, but they have a limit of 3300 lbs. I'm sure that he'd need several of them at least and they cost about $30 for the bag and I checked one time and the disposal fee which you pay for when it's picked up is about $110 of I'm not mistaken. So for the volume you get with them, they're about the same as a dumpster. 

Gotta watch out with a dumpster though, if you do order one be sure to let them know what you're putting in it. They may allow some concrete and such, but they won't allow you to fill it up with concrete because it would be too heavy.

If you've got quite a bit of concrete to remove, you're almost better off just hiring it done by someone with a backhoe and a dump truck to haul it away. In the long run, it's cheaper and easier. 

John


----------



## Fishndude

I recommend placing a Freebie ad @ Craigslist for broken up concrete, and see who calls. Lots of people use busted up concrete to fill swampy places when running a new drive in a high water table area. You might find someone who will just park a trailer for you to load the broken concrete in, and then will drive it away, saving you the trouble of disposing of it. 

I have pried/hammered concrete before. It isn't too bad, but is a LOT easier with two people. It goes pretty quickly.


----------

